# Mackinaw Island (MI) - the Lilacs, they are a-bloomin'



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

We were up there this past Saturday for the Lilac Festival festivities and noticed that the lilacs in-land and on the east end of the island were just barely beginning to open. My guess is that by today (Tuesday) they are in full bloom across the island... a sight to see and certainly a nose-ful to smell. I bet they last through this coming weekend staying in full bloom. In any case the weather was perfect last Saturday and appears like it only has gotten better... with the rest of the week looking really good as well. So any of you who have been 'meaning' to get around to visiting Mackinaw Island with your doggies... NOW is the time, don't think about it - just do it!

Last Saturday they had a doggie parade (also the following Sunday as well, or so we were told). There were lots of dogs in costumes... and 3 beautiful therapy Goldens all dressed up. There was also a horse event going on. We stayed 6-hours and seems like where ever we went on the Island people wanted to pet our dogs and talk about the one(s) they left back home... however don't misunderstand, there were lots of visitors there with their doggies too.

EDIT: bawl... just checked the forecast (hadn't actualy looked at it since Sunday) chances of T-storms are predicted for the rest of the week... bah!!! However they say Saturday will be cooler (not a bad thing for the dogs) and Sunday is still looking nice.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Loved Mackinaw Island - spent 3 days last August - fudge shops everywhere!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Miss Happy said:


> Loved Mackinaw Island - spent 3 days last August - fudge shops everywhere!!


You were there right at the height of tourist season (July-August), that place can be quite popular. It is a unique experience isn't it? It actually manages to attract quite a few tourists from all over the world... I often wonder how they all learned about the island. Interesting you should mention the fudge... yes the fudge, there sure are a LOT of fudge shops both on Mackinaw Island and in Mackinaw City (on the mainland). However did you notice the difference in smells? In Mackinaw City the smell of fudge is very sweet and can entice us into the shops, however on the Island that same smell takes on a whole different sort of aroma when mixed with the strong odor of fresh horse manure... "cloyingly sweet" and "earthy pungent" are not a really good combination to smell on a hot-summer afternoon. Don't know what it is about that combination but especially when intensified by the humid heat of a sweltering summer day, it can get down right sickening... literally makes me want to vomit. I'm actually surprised they can get people into the shops buying Mackinaw fudge on those hot and humid summer days. We typically wait to get back to Mackinaw City before getting the fudge. I'm not sure what the connection is exactly but Mackinaw fudge and the Island are definitely linked. Historically? I don't know.

We try to visit the Island once or twice every year. We like to visit either in mid-May to mid-June or the month of September. Its a bit cooler (sometimes sweater weather) which is really nice for the dogs, plus the crowds are so much smaller. However its a nice place to visit anytime that's not Winter. Its amazing to me how many Michiganders have either never been to the Island or have only visited once as a child or on their honeymoon. This time of year its perfect... I think Michiganders on this forum should go and take their Golden with them. It would be just a 3-hour drive or less from most places in Michigan... its one of those things where once you get there you're glad you made the journey.

And for those who might feel they need a visual reminder of the Island below are links to a visit we did back in Sept 2007...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=242092&postcount=74
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=242211&postcount=77


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, this Sunday it should be mid-70's and sunny on the Island and with the lilacs in full bloom it should look and smell fantastic. The wife has been talking a lot about going back there again this weekend... so if anyone else here is thinking about possibly doing a Sunday visit maybe we could meet-up...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

When I was a kid we lived in Grand Rapids and we made a few trips to Mackinac. I have such fun memories of that place! Maybe one day I'll go back.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We're planning on making the trip to the island on Monday. I'm worried about the ferry ride over. Is it small or cramped for space? Our two want to be the center of attention and that could be a very long 20 minute ride. Monomer.....I see in your photos that your two went for a swim. Was there room for wet dogs on the ferry for the ride back? Holly will lean on a stranger in a heartbeat!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Haven't been up there in a few years, never really thought of taking a dog. but I guess if it is horse friendly it would be pet friendly.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

FranH said:


> We're planning on making the trip to the island on Monday. I'm worried about the ferry ride over. Is it small or cramped for space? Our two want to be the center of attention and that could be a very long 20 minute ride. Monomer.....I see in your photos that your two went for a swim. Was there room for wet dogs on the ferry for the ride back? Holly will lean on a stranger in a heartbeat!


Fran... I realize this is coming a bit late now but I haven't been on the forum in quite a while lately and the GRF doesn't notify me of postings to threads unless I have just recently visited.
Anyway, as you've probably already have found out... people like to crowd to the upper deck so we always choose to go below. So far, of the dozen times we've gone over with a dog or two, invariably people come over to pet the dogs... this includes the crew (which are mostly young college kids on summer employment). Seems Goldens especially are welcomed on the ferry and are actually quite popular with so many of the visitors who left their family pet at home for one reason or another... they are the ones who always ask to pet the dogs.

So, how'd the trip go? Too bad I didn't find your posting earlier as Monday was an especially nice cool, sunny day for an Island visit. We both had the day off and it would have been a snap to get the wife to go and met up with you guys. Instead we went to Buttersville dog beach Sunday, Monday, and yesterday... all were excellent days... I've got a helluva tan going. Next time email me.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Monomer if you really wish to be notified by email the GRF will do that.
Go to your "User CP" and click on "Edit Options". Then half way doown the page is "Default Thread Subscription Mode". Drop down that menu and click on "Instant Email Notification" and you will get an email everytime a thread you started or posted to is updated.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Cooooooooooool... thanks buddy. I've been participating on forums since like forever but seems like all I know how to do is post stuff.... Thanks!


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

We are taking Dakota to Mackinaw City during Labor Day weekend. She will be just over 4 months old. Any suggestions on what to do or areas/places to stay away from. We have no plans, we chose a pet friendly hotel and just winging it since we have her. Any places for her to swim. Suggestions on places to eat. I appreciate any information.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

What a cute puppy...
Over the years we have managed to fall into somewhat of a routine. We usually leave from home and drive the 2-1/2 hours to get there and spent the rest of the afternoon on the island and then eat in Mackinaw City and then drive back home late night. Years ago we actually had a cottage on an inland lake in the U.P. and so the drive was a lot shorter. However today, since we leave from home, we usually stop at Chef Herman's in Cadillac to get a bite on the way up there. We generally arrive around noon and take the ferry over. Prepare to be mobbed by people while you're sitting and waiting in line for the ferry... everyone will want to pet your puppy and tell you stories about the dog they left back home. This will continue on the ferry ride over to the island as well. I suggest you'll want to sit near the front down in the lower deck. Your puppy won't even notice the ferry ride as everyone will want to be next to the puppy and be petting her and distracting her. Once you get on the island, if you've never been there before, I will suggest you turn left (you'll be going west) as that is the quickest way out of the crowded downtown area. Your puppy will see her first horses and carriages as soon as you reach the street just keep her moving for the two blocks it will take to reach the large open area beyond the last hotel (the big white one). At this point she will have a chance to scope out the action. You can now stroll ahead down the boardwalk and eventually veer off it to get down to the water... however it is rocky but dogs don't seem to mind much. Though you aren't suppose to turn your dog loose, we always do once we've walked past the last house along the beach but we leash them back up once we leave the water's edge. Your puppy will probably get tired of walking after an hour or so and since your puppy is soooo young you'll probably want to rent a bike with either a big basket or one of those pull behind trailers and put the puppy in... they even have tandem bikes if you want to ride together. Then you can tour the island with the pup. Take many stops along the way to see stuff and hit the water periodally.... depending upon how often and how long you stop for I'd guess you'll spend a minimum of 2-hours circling the island... its an 8-mile loop. There are a number of things to stop and see. I will suggest you stay on the road that loops the island as many of the island's interior roads can be really steep, however if you're really looking for a challenge, there's stuff to see there as well. Once you return the bikes you can do stuff like hang out in the park below the Fort... however you should be aware that once or twice a day they fire off the cannon and it is LOUD... freaks our dogs out everytime... funny, since these are gun dogs you'd think it wouldn't bother them would you? Anyway, my wife usually takes off at this point to do some tourist shopping... which I don't mind, I actually like hanging with the dogs and talking to strangers. Near the end of the day we always go to that really large open park area with all those white Adirondack chairs and the mini-golf course and café, its on the extreme east end of town... well, my wife goes over to the hotel across the street and gets something like pizza and pop and we eat out in the park. We also turn the dogs loose to do some retrieving over by the tennis court but our guys have a good recall and are really well behaved so they actually entertain everyone there and I think that's how we get away with it. Since you've got a puppy, you're bound to be a big hit there. Whenever you walk your little girl through town it will take forever to get anywhere because people will stop you and want to pet your puppy... especially kids, children always spot the puppy first and a Golden puppy is extremely attractive for them. Labor Day weekend means the island will be real crowded and everyone will want to get to your puppy. Good luck getting very far on foot. Though there is a whole lot to see on the island, actually all the people you're going to meet is going to be the real attraction... it is for us whenever we go to the island. Finally if you take the ferry from Mackinaw City, when you get back go eat at Darryl's, it is tradition with a lot of people... it serves the best food around anywhere and best of all the prices are actually normal, try the Whitefish. Darryl's is not in the main downtown tourist area, rather it on the other side of the freeway... go toward Fort Michilimackinac and veer south with the road, its about two or three blocks down from the Fort. Tell you what, just ask anyone you see walking, most likely they will be able to point it out to you. Also you might want to take some time to stroll the downtown tourist part of the city... my wife loves the shopping there and I spend my time on the sidewalk talking to people who want to pet the dogs. If you instead take the ferry to St Ignace you'll want to eat at Clyde's drive-in... its an authentic old-fashion drive-in left over from the olden days, their food is the real thing, full-fat shakes, burgers, everything... its definitely not healthy food but it sure is good tasting.

Anyway, have fun on the island it will be a long day so bring kibble, treats, poop bags and water from home for little Dakota... all that socializing is really going to wipe her out.


----------



## BC&MM (Feb 10, 2009)

monomer said:


> What a cute puppy...
> Over the years we have managed to fall into somewhat of a routine. We usually leave from home and drive the 2-1/2 hours to get there and spent the rest of the afternoon on the island and then eat in Mackinaw City and then drive back home late night. Years ago we actually had a cottage on an inland lake in the U.P. and so the drive was a lot shorter. However today, since we leave from home, we usually stop at Chef Herman's in Cadillac to get a bite on the way up there. We generally arrive around noon and take the ferry over. Prepare to be mobbed by people while you're sitting and waiting in line for the ferry... everyone will want to pet your puppy and tell you stories about the dog they left back home. This will continue on the ferry ride over to the island as well. I suggest you'll want to sit near the front down in the lower deck. Your puppy won't even notice the ferry ride as everyone will want to be next to the puppy and be petting her and distracting her. Once you get on the island, if you've never been there before, I will suggest you turn left (you'll be going west) as that is the quickest way out of the crowded downtown area. Your puppy will see her first horses and carriages as soon as you reach the street just keep her moving for the two blocks it will take to reach the large open area beyond the last hotel (the big white one). At this point she will have a chance to scope out the action. You can now stroll ahead down the boardwalk and eventually veer off it to get down to the water... however it is rocky but dogs don't seem to mind much. Though you aren't suppose to turn your dog loose, we always do once we've walked past the last house along the beach but we leash them back up once we leave the water's edge. Your puppy will probably get tired of walking after an hour or so and since your puppy is soooo young you'll probably want to rent a bike with either a big basket or one of those pull behind trailers and put the puppy in... they even have tandem bikes if you want to ride together. Then you can tour the island with the pup. Take many stops along the way to see stuff and hit the water periodally.... depending upon how often and how long you stop for I'd guess you'll spend a minimum of 2-hours circling the island... its an 8-mile loop. There are a number of things to stop and see. I will suggest you stay on the road that loops the island as many of the island's interior roads can be really steep, however if you're really looking for a challenge, there's stuff to see there as well. Once you return the bikes you can do stuff like hang out in the park below the Fort... however you should be aware that once or twice a day they fire off the cannon and it is LOUD... freaks our dogs out everytime... funny, since these are gun dogs you'd think it wouldn't bother them would you? Anyway, my wife usually takes off at this point to do some tourist shopping... which I don't mind, I actually like hanging with the dogs and talking to strangers. Near the end of the day we always go to that really large open park area with all those white Adirondack chairs and the mini-golf course and café, its on the extreme east end of town... well, my wife goes over to the hotel across the street and gets something like pizza and pop and we eat out in the park. We also turn the dogs loose to do some retrieving over by the tennis court but our guys have a good recall and are really well behaved so they actually entertain everyone there and I think that's how we get away with it. Since you've got a puppy, you're bound to be a big hit there. Whenever you walk your little girl through town it will take forever to get anywhere because people will stop you and want to pet your puppy... especially kids, children always spot the puppy first and a Golden puppy is extremely attractive for them. Labor Day weekend means the island will be real crowded and everyone will want to get to your puppy. Good luck getting very far on foot. Though there is a whole lot to see on the island, actually all the people you're going to meet is going to be the real attraction... it is for us whenever we go to the island. Finally if you take the ferry from Mackinaw City, when you get back go eat at Darryl's, it is tradition with a lot of people... it serves the best food around anywhere and best of all the prices are actually normal, try the Whitefish. Darryl's is not in the main downtown tourist area, rather it on the other side of the freeway... go toward Fort Michilimackinac and veer south with the road, its about two or three blocks down from the Fort. Tell you what, just ask anyone you see walking, most likely they will be able to point it out to you. Also you might want to take some time to stroll the downtown tourist part of the city... my wife loves the shopping there and I spend my time on the sidewalk talking to people who want to pet the dogs. If you instead take the ferry to St Ignace you'll want to eat at Clyde's drive-in... its an authentic old-fashion drive-in left over from the olden days, their food is the real thing, full-fat shakes, burgers, everything... its definitely not healthy food but it sure is good tasting.
> 
> Anyway, have fun on the island it will be a long day so bring kibble, treats, poop bags and water from home for little Dakota... all that socializing is really going to wipe her out.


Thanks for the info. We are staying there for the weekend, so we have plenty of time and no schedule.


----------

